# Maple Sausage Fatties



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 7, 2010)

Whoa its been a long time since I made a Qview post! Here goes...

So when I was at work today I was grinding some pork to make sausage for this weeks sale and a craving for a  maple sausage fattie slapped me in the back of the head!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  They will be regular fatties(not stuffed) and smoked with sassafrass wood. Here I am getting my UDS basket ready to go...

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=1107101400.jpg

Not much of this batch of sassafrass wood left.

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=1107101400a.jpg

I use the vent pipe to contain the hot coals to the center of the basket. There are a few coals in the bottom an some chunks of wood ...into this I dump 5-10 hot coals then pull the pipe out.

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=1107101401.jpg
 

I added the rest of the few chunks of wood to the top and she started smoking right away.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=1107101406.jpg
 

One of the maple fatties is on the left. The one on the right is a country style fattie.

Pay NOOO attention to Squirrley Girls nuts in the center...Those are for another post!
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=1107101510.jpg
 

The other 2 maple fatties are  below on the second rack.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=1107101511.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=1107101511a.jpg

I plan on glazing the maple fatties at the end with some more maple syrup .....mmmmmmmm!

Be back with an update later.

SOB




 ​


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 7, 2010)

Looking good SOB - looking forward to seeing BOTH posts from this smoke.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 7, 2010)

Hot stuff ya got going SOB! My nutz look good on your smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I can't wait to see what you are gonna do with them.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes sir thats a great looking bunch of fatties you have there SOB.


----------



## werdwolf (Nov 7, 2010)

Looking Good


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 8, 2010)

Looks great so far.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 9, 2010)

Arrrrgh!  Finally got to updating this post!  I swear they must put Triptifan in that maple syrup!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





After supper that night I crashed on the couch and didnt get this done. My apologies.

Ok heres the money shots! This is after I took the fatties and gave them a nice glazing of maple syrup...

I then had to put them in the oven to bring them up to 160* since I did not have enough charcoal left in the drum to finish them off.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Sorry !

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=1107101823.jpg



http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=1107101811a.jpg
 

Wow did these have a nice flavor...not too sweet, but a nice yummy maple sweetness! A guy I work with said he really liked it on his english muffin sammich in the morning. "Alot better than ham!"
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=1107101738.jpg

And Here's an awesome shot of the fattie right after I pulled it and sliced it....The steam is rising and filling the kitchen with an awesome smell !

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=1107101814.jpg

Hope you liked the view! Thanks for watching...

SOB-QTV
 ​


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 9, 2010)

Great looking Fatties SOB...


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 9, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Hot stuff ya got going SOB! My nutz look good on your smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK, I'll leave this one alone!!!

SOB,

Awesome As Usual!!

What the heck is Sassafras Wood and what's it smell like?

Todd


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 9, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> OK, I'll leave this one alone!!!
> 
> SOB,
> 
> ...


I'm told it is what they use to make rootbeer. not sure though. I'll check

SOB

here  found this  http://www.smoker-cooking.com/sassafrass-for-smoking.html


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2010)

SOB,

This post is why I'd like to see you here more often, but hey---some of us have to work--Right?

Thanks for the view,

Bear


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 9, 2010)

Check this out ...lots of info!

SOB


----------

